# Mystery Wood Stove



## olgreyhair (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello all. This stove is in our basement, was there when we bought the house. I have never burned it. It was connected to the oil burner chimney which is a no,no. 
I am considering trying to use it to heat the pole barn. Seems like it can be disassembled and resealed and gasketed. 
Does any body know what brand of stove it is?
Has no markings on the outside other than Made in USA cast into the lower back right corner of the stove. Other than that I am clue less. 
Any ideas??
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks for your time. G


----------



## olgreyhair (Oct 18, 2018)

13 Views. No responses.
Don't feel bad I don't know either.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 19, 2018)

looks like a combi jotul but not if it were made in the USA


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 19, 2018)

olgreyhair said:


> Hello all. This stove is in our basement, was there when we bought the house. I have never burned it. It was connected to the oil burner chimney which is a no,no.
> I am considering trying to use it to heat the pole barn. Seems like it can be disassembled and resealed and gasketed.
> Does any body know what brand of stove it is?
> Has no markings on the outside other than Made in USA cast into the lower back right corner of the stove. Other than that I am clue less.
> ...


I've seen people call it a Jotul Combifire, and it looks like it, but there seems to be several listed for the old ones and I don't know if they say made in the USA. I've very new at this also. I've only been doing research on stove for the last month or so. But, it's a brand to do further research on.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 19, 2018)

olgreyhair said:


> Hello all. This stove is in our basement, was there when we bought the house. I have never burned it. It was connected to the oil burner chimney which is a no,no.
> I am considering trying to use it to heat the pole barn. Seems like it can be disassembled and resealed and gasketed.
> Does any body know what brand of stove it is?
> Has no markings on the outside other than Made in USA cast into the lower back right corner of the stove. Other than that I am clue less.
> ...


https://jotul.com/us/guides/identify-your-old-jøtul-product-and-user-manuals


----------



## olgreyhair (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone. The dimensions match for a Jotul Combifire no. 4 B
Only thing I'm a bit disappointed about is the 8 inch flue requirement. Haven't built the chimney yet, but really wanted to stay with 6 inch due to cost and any future stove upgrades. 
Thanks again


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2018)

This may be a Jotul but I suspect it's a knockoff. The Jotul Combifire 4 has a pronounced dimpling texture. This one looks too smooth.  Here is a combifire 4. If it's a Jotul there should be a UL tag on the rear. Look for any identifying numbers in the castings. And look for Made in Taiwan on the lower back.


----------



## olgreyhair (Oct 19, 2018)

This one has what i would describe as a vine pattern in the casting. Says made in USA on the back


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2018)

Hmmmm, suspicious. Maybe made in USA, China?


----------



## fbelec (Oct 20, 2018)

if you look at the manuals that was posted from the link all their stove say made in norway imported thru maine usa


----------



## fbelec (Oct 20, 2018)

definitely a knock off, i doesn't have the same shape to the castings. not to say it's a bad stove either. i had a combi knock off when in my twenty's it vented thru the top not back and had double doors with a spin dial air inlet on each door it did a great job


----------



## begreen (Oct 20, 2018)

fbelec said:


> if you look at the manuals that was posted from the link all their stove say made in norway imported thru maine usa


Yes, but that is not the same. The castings are done in Norway and Jotul is proud to identify them as such.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 21, 2018)

yup that was my point real jotul say made in norway


----------



## KFC (Oct 26, 2020)

This is an American Seating knock off made briefly in 1976-78 of the Jotul Combi 4.
Little to NO info out on the web.
After 43 years, the axle on the rolling door assembly sheared off at one roller.
I am looking for parts diagram to figure out disassembly to weld broken axle.
ANY info would be helpful
Thanks


----------

